# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Grupet më të mira shqiptare të rap-it

## GL_Branch

Tolp10 grupe Rap-hip-hop shqiptare sipas juve jane_(SONDAZH)

Grupet do ti perfshi nga Kosova dhe Shqiperia
nese ndonje grup e kam harru , me dirigjoni e pastaj e futi

Shendet...

 :xhemla:  HIP-HOP

----------


## Davius

Tingulli 3 eshte rap grupi me i mire shqipetare...
pershendetje per Geotarin...

----------


## MiLaNiStE

per mu ritmi rruges ene i gjo the dreams sikur sja vle me i von ke lista lolz 
klejzi vetlla vet

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

I dont think i can get to ten...si shume me duken LoL

Grupe amatore ka me shumice, po te rralle jane ata qe kane dhe cilesine.

Mua me pelqejne Etno Engjujt, Ritmi i Rruges, tingulli 3, dhe West Side Family. Edhe ai Danny Boy ka nje kenge te zeletshme.

----------


## StormAngel

Rritmi i Rruges,Tingulli 3,West Side Family,2 po 2,White Niggaz Clan,Etno Engjujt..
Sa u bene? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ledi01

per mua grupi me i mire HIP-HOP shqiptar eshte WEST SIDE FAMILY. me pelqen dhe tingulli3 ,etno engjujt ,si edhe 2 die4. (qe nuk eshte futur ne sondazh)

----------


## kacaku basket

pffffffffffffffff w.s.f sjane hip-hop mer plak kush i qiti keto ne hip hop
2 farm kane muzike te ndryshme nga hip hop

degjoni pak quick boys pastaj flisni ose me mire mr.elvis me kengen vajzat tiu kujtoj hip hop-in

----------


## GL_Branch

> pffffffffffffffff w.s.f sjane hip-hop mer plak kush i qiti keto ne hip hop
> 2 farm kane muzike te ndryshme nga hip hop
> 
> degjoni pak quick boys pastaj flisni ose me mire mr.elvis me kengen vajzat tiu kujtoj hip hop-in


Ti qun me siguri je ndoje shoje i ketij grupi QUICK BOYS (te cilet e kishn be nje kende kunder tingullit 3 dhe WSF), po leje aj grupi quick boys je deshtaka  te kohes moderne, ata jane primitiva (hahaha ani quick boys , cfare kengesh kane   :uahaha:   :pa dhembe:  ) bile disa kalamaj qe i kam ne lagje kendojn(repovatin) me mire se keta, po nejse spo kam kohe se mos ta zgjati ata sdi si i kane pranu top fest ata deshtaka , ka shume per te shkrujtur per ata po nejse......

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

Da Ligs, Rrufeja, Mad Lion, DUDA???????????  :i qetë:   kush jan kta mer lal???? paskam ngel mrapa un e shkreta-sdi gjo per kto mad lions un....mbase ngaqe jom ne amerik una-jam 6 or plot me vones..lol

Kacaku Basket- vallai West Side Family sjan fare Hip-Hop, aty ke t'drejt, po kshu sjan keq jo!

Un vdes per tingulli3, ritmi rruges, etno engjujt, edhe patjeter WNC (Per ty-e kom fiksim) por ama ne ven te par do vej 2Die4-jan shum origjinal, ato kenget e reja iher...sidomos ajo "Nuk q.. per asnje Shker.." edhe "Per te gjith 2die4et"   :u shkriva:  smooches

----------


## tironsiiiii

2die4 mo plak dhe nuk bohet llaf tamom kong me kuptim,ato kosovart smeren vesh hic ca thon..

tung

----------


## GL_Branch

> 2die4 mo plak dhe nuk bohet llaf tamom kong me kuptim,ato kosovart smeren vesh hic ca thon..
> 
> tung


Ok ti smerr vesh po tjeret  merren vesh (ose me rep smerr vesh ti) , me qene se jam student ne Tr shumica e te rinjve (mbi 90%) si keni ndeghu repin kosovar se qka eshte , edhe shume grupe jane fenomena , po nejse ja lejme kohes......

Ti Tironse nga USA qe pyte per ato grupe ma heret jane gjithe grupe kosovare........mire e kam nje pytje, UNIKATIL THE REBELL (eshte kengetar nga Kosova) qe jeton ne USA , a ja ke ndegju zerin , thuhet se eshte legjende e repit shqiptar....T U N G

----------


## Nice_Boy

Per mua Ento Engjujt jan me te miret per Kosovart a sa per juve te Shqiperis se di se shum pash qe thon nuk kuptohet muzika e Kosovarve..Muzika ( B|tch , E Shtune , e shum te tjera )  tani vin te tjeret me rend. e per te Shqiperis nuk kam ndije as nje Grup !!

Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

GoldenForce, ate UNIKATIL.. si kom degju emrin jo zerin...po do ta kerkoj ne internet ket legjnden un!!!!
megjithate un akoma 2die4 kam ven ne vend te par!!!
smooches!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

Doja te beja nje korigjim te vockel,nese nuk ju vjen keq!!

Grupi Fierak 2 dei 4 nuk shkruhet ashtu mo la,se na telendiset fare ata e kan me 2-Die-4
Megjithate ka edhe grupe te tjer hi-hop-i qe bejn muzik vertet te bukur..!!

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pershndetje 
Nuk pash as nje tem e ngjashme si kjo dhe thash te hapi kshtu ndoshta do te jet e mire per te gjith.

Cili Rep grup ju pelqen me shum dhe Mund te thuani nje keng.. qe e degjoni me se shumti Nga 8 Grupet me te njohura\Ndegjuara Kosovare.

1-Tingulli 3 
2-Hija Jetes 
3-Etno Engjujt 
4-Ritmi Rruges 
5-2-PO-2 
6-UniKatil
7-WNC
8-Xhema

Po keto jan 8 Grupet me te ndegjuara ne Kosov besoj se edhe tek Ju Ne Shqiperi apo ku do qe ndodheni keni ndoj Muzik te ketyre Grupeve Qe ju pelqen Juve. Mund te thoni se Cili eshte Ai\Ajo Grup\Muzik qe juve ju pelqen.

Shkojm mbase un po e hapi edhe temen mund te jap Pergjigjeje .


Per mua.. Cte them me se shtumi me Pelqen. Hija Jetes. Kenga Yjet , Krejt Manjak Jam.. Edhe Etno Engjujt. E Shtune , Tingulli 3 Kishe Une Bukuroshe , llokum me arra 

Gjith Te Mirat.

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## StormAngel

Kam thene shpesh here po ja edhe prap do e perseris,te vetmet Rap Grupe Kosovare qe me mbushin veshin jane Tingulli 3 dhe Ritmi i Rruges,ne fakt edhe nga keto dy grupe filloi lulezimi i Rap-it ne Kosove. :shkelje syri: 
Sidoqofte jane edhe me kualitativ se rap grupet tjera dhe njeherit per mendimin tim me te miret ne Kosove.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Ritmi Rruges 

klejzi vetlla vet

----------


## GL_Branch

> Pershndetje 
> Nuk pash as nje tem e ngjashme si kjo dhe thash te hapi kshtu ndoshta do te jet e mire per te gjith.
> 
> Cili Rep grup ju pelqen me shum dhe Mund te thuani nje keng.. qe e degjoni me se shumti Nga 8 Grupet me te njohura\Ndegjuara Kosovare.
> 
> 1-Tingulli 3 
> 2-Hija Jetes 
> 3-Etno Engjujt 
> 4-Ritmi Rruges 
> ...


Hej bahskevendas une e kam qel nje TOPIC  gati te ngjajshme me kete teme(qe i kap paraqit 28 grupe) po nejse, ki harru edhe do grupe tjera qe ndegjohen ne Kosove si NR, Goldsnake, Mad Lion ( qe e ka qit frik tash albumin e pare),Erresira e Jetes,Gjurma e Nates, Dha-Gost, T-DOG..... edhe shume grupe tjere po nejse , qyky XHEMA(edhe nuk eshte i njohur ne Kosove) , smundet me dal perpara ketynve grupeve ma nalt qe i shkruva ........

----------


## GL_Branch

> Kam thene shpesh here po ja edhe prap do e perseris,te vetmet Rap Grupe Kosovare qe me mbushin veshin jane Tingulli 3 dhe Ritmi i Rruges,ne fakt edhe nga keto dy grupe filloi lulezimi i Rap-it ne Kosove.
> Sidoqofte jane edhe me kualitativ se rap grupet tjera dhe njeherit per mendimin tim me te miret ne Kosove.


Pajj , Rep-i i Kosoves eshte me e mire REP-i i gjithe trojeve shqiptare..........(duhesh me thone me te mire ne te gjithe hapesiren shqiptare)....  :sarkastik:   :i qetë:

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Hej bahskevendas une e kam qel nje TOPIC  gati te ngjajshme me kete teme(qe i kap paraqit 28 grupe) po nejse, ki harru edhe do grupe tjera qe ndegjohen ne Kosove si NR, Goldsnake, Mad Lion ( qe e ka qit frik tash albumin e pare),Erresira e Jetes,Gjurma e Nates..... edhe shume grupe tjere po nejse , qyky XHEMA(edhe nuk eshte i njohur ne Kosove) , smundet me dal perpara ketynve grupeve ma nalt qe i shkruva ........



Pershndetje Vendas. 
Un vallaji qito e di qe ndegjohen me se shumti ne , Radio Star\Radio Vicoria\Radio Energjia\Radio Mega VOX\Radio Rinia Sa her qe ke Deshira Muzikore mundesh me ndegju a ka muzik tjter Rep per pos te Ketyre Grupeve. nejse ty  te pelqejn tjeter por keto grupen e reja 1 muaj qe i kan skan cka Dalin para ketyre . psh si Xhemz qe kendon prej 1997 Ne CH. e disa te tjer. vetem nejse. se edhe ne gjilan KA. Grupe te Vogla por se meritojn..

Gjith Te Mirat.

----------

